

Ask HN: Which are the best freelancer sites? - tomdeakin

As a recent UK graduate in Maths and CS looking to pick up some freelance work, which freelancer sides (oDesk, Elance, etc) would the HN community recommend?
======
joe_montana
oDesk for me. Working there never caused paying troubles and there is a lot of
work to do :)

~~~
tomdeakin
Thanks! Registered over there, and there does seem plenty of jobs going.

